# 1200d /rebel t5 auto focus



## PreshaanPB08 (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi everyone 

I'm experiencing some difficulty with my 1200d auto focus... it takes a bit longer than usual to focus and it indecisive when trying to focus 

Any way to have this fixed? Any specific setting 


Lens : ef-s 18 - 55mm standard kit lens 

Thanks

PreshaanPB08 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## beagle100 (Jun 11, 2016)

PreshaanPB08 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm experiencing some difficulty with my 1200d auto focus... it takes a bit longer than usual to focus and it indecisive when trying to focus
> 
> ...



I would first try using it with another lens and with the center AF point


----------



## PreshaanPB08 (Jun 11, 2016)

beagle100 said:


> PreshaanPB08 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone
> ...


Thanks buddy... I'll give it a try , It seems to be behaving itself now, it only started when I plugged in the shutter remote control 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## beagle100 (Jun 12, 2016)

PreshaanPB08 said:


> beagle100 said:
> 
> 
> > PreshaanPB08 said:
> ...



a remote shutter (especially if manual yongnuo) will definitely affect AF !


----------



## PreshaanPB08 (Jun 12, 2016)

beagle100 said:


> PreshaanPB08 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle100 said:
> ...


Thanks for the heads up buddy, I've also done a manual cleanup of the sensor and it seems to be a bit better for now

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## beagle100 (Jun 15, 2016)

PreshaanPB08 said:


> beagle100 said:
> 
> 
> > PreshaanPB08 said:
> ...



I'm not sure cleaning the sensor would help much with AF but if it works, great


----------

